# Iturbe al Tijuana, è fatta



## Andreas89 (18 Agosto 2017)

Secondo _*Sky*_ Iturbe, attaccante della Roma (acquistato 3 anni fa per oltre 28 mln), è stato ceduto in prestito con obbligo riscatto alla misera cifra di 5 mln ai messicani del Tijuana. Contratto quadriennale per l'oramai ex giallorosso.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2017)

Il condor a momenti ci stava facendo questo regalone.................


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo _*Sky*_ Iturbe, attaccante della Roma (acquistato 3 anni fa per oltre 28 mln), è stato ceduto in prestito con obbligo riscatto alla misera cifra di 5 mln ai messicani del Tijuana. Contratto quadriennale per l'oramai ex giallorosso.



Pippone inenarrabile, perla di Sabatini


----------



## sacchino (18 Agosto 2017)

Mi ricordo 2/3 anni fa quando giocava nel Verona un mio amico tifoso me ne parlava molto bene, lo volevamo sia noi che la Juve ma alla fine andò a Roma, già quell'estate quando si presentò al ritiro di Roma aveva il collo taurino e dissi ca.... gli è successo.
Bo valli a capire certi, devono solo fare i bravi per 4/5 anni....


----------



## __king george__ (18 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo _*Sky*_ Iturbe, attaccante della Roma (acquistato 3 anni fa per oltre 28 mln), è stato ceduto in prestito con obbligo riscatto alla misera cifra di 5 mln ai messicani del Tijuana. Contratto quadriennale per l'oramai ex giallorosso.



mitico campionato messicano....ci prendo le squadre io quando mi diverto con qualche gioco manageriale online...adesso sto battagliando contro il fortissimo monterrey fc....altro che il milan il real e la juve.....


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo _*Sky*_ Iturbe, attaccante della Roma (acquistato 3 anni fa per oltre 28 mln), è stato ceduto in prestito con obbligo riscatto alla misera cifra di 5 mln ai messicani del Tijuana. Contratto quadriennale per l'oramai ex giallorosso.



cesso clamoroso, a verona fece l'annata della vita. 

meno male che l'abbiamo schivato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Agosto 2017)

Bidone clamoroso miracolato per una stagione buona all'hellas


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo _*Sky*_ Iturbe, attaccante della Roma (acquistato 3 anni fa per oltre 28 mln), è stato ceduto in prestito con obbligo riscatto alla misera cifra di 5 mln ai messicani del Tijuana. Contratto quadriennale per l'oramai ex giallorosso.



poteva chiedere di ritornare al Verona piuttosto..
questo funzionava se partiva da dietro.. (linea di centrocampo)
alla Roma l'ho mettevano come punta 
e dopo anni di panchine fai naftalina e poi vai al Toro 
dove potresti rifare qualcosa di meglio.. 
ma sei troppo arrugginito x fare una grande stagione


----------



## Black (18 Agosto 2017)

madonna che brutta fine ha fatto questo. E si che si parlava del nuovo Messi...


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo _*Sky*_ Iturbe, attaccante della Roma (acquistato 3 anni fa per oltre 28 mln), è stato ceduto in prestito con obbligo riscatto alla misera cifra di 5 mln ai messicani del Tijuana. Contratto quadriennale per l'oramai ex giallorosso.



Non male, ha perso solo l'80% del valore in 3 anni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Agosto 2017)




----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2017)

A me non è mai piaciuto nemmeno nella sua miglior stagione al Verona


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia che brutta fine.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che brutta fine.



guarda che gol ha sbagliato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> guarda che gol ha sbagliato


Si è stancato durante la corsa


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2017)

mi gioco 8mila euro che i post favorevoli al "nuovo messi paraguayano, giovane veloce immarcabile" si sprecavano pochi anni fa...
se l'avessimo preso si sarebbero sperticati gli applausi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> mi gioco 8mila euro che i post favorevoli al "nuovo messi paraguayano, giovane veloce immarcabile" si sprecavano pochi anni fa...
> se l'avessimo preso si sarebbero sperticati gli applausi.



quell'anno ci fu uno scontro di mercato tra roma e juve per iturbe , tipo shick quest'anno


----------

